# eheim wet/dry -HELP !



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

ok looking for any eheim wet/dry owners 

i just hooked up a brand new eheim filter yesterday , everything is running smooth , flow rate seems a bit low , then every 30 minutes or so , the flow rate jumps up big time , im thinking this is the level it is suppposed to be at ? 
then i hear some gurgling coming from the tiny spout thingy used to prime the filter , some air and water seem to come from it ? 

is this normal ? i dont think so , cause i have a the bigger model , and it does not do that ? 

i do know fx5s take like 24 hours ? do eheims ? it has been setup for like 18 hours ? 

any help or info would be great 

thanks


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

2229 or 2227? 

they are suppose to "breath", means the flow rate supposes to change every minute or so... you can see the actual process from the the "air exchange tube" on one side of filter. when the filter fills up water ( wet ), then the filter pumps out most water inside the filter ( at max flow rate at this time ) to make the filter "dry"....

You have to fill up the whole filter before you start. Also if the air hose is too close to the water surface, it can suck in some water... You can simply block the the air hose by hand for couple seconds, then release it. It will help you solve the "air problem".


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

H . said:


> 2229 or 2227?
> 
> they are suppose to "breath", means the flow rate supposes to change every minute or so... you can see the actual process from the the "air exchange tube" on one side of filter. when the filter fills up water ( wet ), then the filter pumps out most water inside the filter ( at max flow rate at this time ) to make the filter "dry"....
> 
> You have to fill up the whole filter before you start. Also if the air hose is too close to the water surface, it can suck in some water... You can simply block the the air hose by hand for couple seconds, then release it. It will help you solve the "air problem".


ya the filter i am having the problem with is the 2227 ,
so i have tried to cover the tube with finger , and i did fill filter up with water before i ran ..

so it is supposed to have 2 diff flow rates ? my 2229 does not ?

thanks


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

also water is coming from the air exchange tube ? not normal right ?


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

2227 and 2229's flow rate are same... they are the best filter on the earth.

I'm making a short clip to show how action should look like. I will post it here soon...


----------



## b/p (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a 2229, been running it since last December...

The pulsating is normal, this is essentially what makes it a 'wet/dry'.... It pushes all the water out first, then refills the unit so that your media has a chance to 'breathe'.

This same action produces some gurgling noise. It shouldn't be that noticeable tho. When I had loud gurgling, I rinsed out the prefilter which was pretty saturated with gunk and the extra flow made it less noisy.

Also check your air tube (the one between intake and exhaust) for water... sometimes water gets trapped in there, if there's water just pull the tube straight and let it drain out of the tube and into the filter.

Oh and try not to move the filter when its in use - the O-ring at the bottom of the breather tube comes loose easily thus causing a leak. Learnt this from experience


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

b/p said:


> I have a 2229, been running it since last December...
> 
> The pulsating is normal, this is essentially what makes it a 'wet/dry'.... It pushes all the water out first, then refills the unit so that your media has a chance to 'breathe'.
> 
> ...


ok thanks , just set up this yesterday so its not gunk ..
as for the water in the airline ..yes ! , and it leaks back into the tank ? 
ive tried to blow it , suck it ..gross ....nothing happens

but as for flow rates every 15 minutes or so , it gets a burst ? thats normal ? humm , my 2229 doesnt do that ?

plus the gurgling is loud ?


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

when you cover the tube with finger, you should feel it sucks ur finger a bit... once u release it, you should hear and see water in the tube will be sucked back to the filter... otherwise, it's not running properly.

it should not be every 15 minutes. I think there is air in ur filter. just re do it, and make sure both tubes has no air inside...


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

H . said:


> when you cover the tube with finger, you should feel it sucks ur finger a bit... once u release it, you should hear and see water in the tube will be sucked back to the filter... otherwise, it's not running properly.
> 
> it should not be every 15 minutes. I think there is air in ur filter. just re do it, and make sure both tubes has no air inside...


ya there has got to be air in it , cause the airline tube is releasing water into the tank . and my aro is trying to attack it ??

redo what ? the setup like unplug and then what ?


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

yeah. re setup...unplug it...then use a powerhead or so to fill up water into filter, make sure no air in both intake and out. once pump runs smoothly, cover the air tube with finger... you should be able to feel the it sucks ur finger a bit...


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

H . said:


> yeah. re setup...unplug it...then use a powerhead or so to fill up water into filter, make sure no air in both intake and out. once pump runs smoothly, cover the air tube with finger... you should be able to feel the it sucks ur finger a bit...


so do you mean unhook the hoses , fill up filter with water , then replug it in , then cover airtube with finger ?

i dont understand use a power head ?


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

no need to unhook the hoses and open the cover of filter. 
you can use a powerhead to push tank water into filter from the out take of the filter. I find that will push all air out from both filter and hoses...


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

H . said:


> no need to unhook the hoses and open the cover of filter.
> you can use a powerhead to push tank water into filter from the out take of the filter. I find that will push all air out from both filter and hoses...


that is gonna be a problem , cause it is a spray bar ?


----------



## b/p (Apr 21, 2010)

There should not be any water in the air exchange tube. I've had water shoot out of this tube once so I unplugged the unit, let it fill with water which it should do automatically due to siphon and plugged it back in. The water in the air exchange tube should get sucked into the filter and eventually be clear.

Is your air exchange tube too long? there shouldn't be any 'drip loops', IE. should be a straight line between your filter and the top of the tank where it hangs.

Also every 15 minutes for water pressure is not right. Should be closer to every 45 seconds to a minute give or take. Usually the reason for long delay is a blockage on the intake side... maybe check hoses/valves/riser tube?


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Is your air exchange tube too long? there shouldn't be any 'drip loops', IE. should be a straight line between your filter and the top of the tank where it hangs


this could be the problem !! there is a loop ?? hahaha [email protected]! 

and my 2229 has no loop , and never given me a problem [email protected]!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

so i cut the drip line down so there is no loop , but problem still remains , gurgling , inconsistant water flow , water being pumped into tank form airline hose ??


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

PROBLEM SOLVED !! thanks b/p !! and H _AKA hugo ..lol


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

DAMN !!!!! IT !! 

I wasnt happy with the spray bar , so i turned off filter set it all back up , and boom !! 

same problems are back , this time all inside the filter , sounds like air , or water gurgling , every 30 seconds or so ?? man ?? 

any ideas ??

i have opened it up , twice 

i also have turned off intake , then outake ... seemed to help for a bit then the noise ?
almost sounds like its struggling ??

thanks


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

I thought the wet/dry models have inconsistent flow rates on purpose? The design is to emulate natural waves or something. Other than that I don't know though...

Whenever I have issues with my eheims and trapped air I just unplug and let it sit for a minute and then plug it back in. I do this a few times until there's no noise.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

jkam said:


> I thought the wet/dry models have inconsistent flow rates on purpose? The design is to emulate natural waves or something. Other than that I don't know though...
> 
> Whenever I have issues with my eheims and trapped air I just unplug and let it sit for a minute and then plug it back in. I do this a few times until there's no noise.


ya i have tried this method , the flow is fine , its the noise its making should be silent , like my 2229 ?


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

im hoping it goes away through the night ?? good look tho ...,man [email protected]!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

any ideas ???


----------



## b/p (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Juice, 

Did you buy your 2227 used? Maybe the impeller is worn out? or there's sludge in the impeller area?


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

b/p said:


> Hey Juice,
> 
> Did you buy your 2227 used? Maybe the impeller is worn out? or there's sludge in the impeller area?


nope filter was brand new in the box ??

just got home and noisy still , but not constant ?>


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

when i hear the buzzing noises , i can see air bubbles going through the out take hoses ?? any ideas ??


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

down to my last 2 options , i put the factory eheim sponge back on the intake , and i put the plug back on the spray bar !! 

seems to be ok so far , fingers crossed [email protected]!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

still making noises anybody have any ideas [email protected]! ???


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

noises are all gone !! i guess it was just extra air being sucked in ? 

thanks for those who helped !!


----------

